# Concerns about "Pred Head"



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

A couple weeks ago I posted about Milo getting "puppy strangles" (aka juvenile dermatitis, puppy head gland disease). We started aggressive treatment with prednisone and other meds. I'm very happy to report that she is almost 100% her "old" self and is currently being slowly weaned of the preds (steroids). Strangles is an auto-immune disease which at this time has no known cause and puppies between 3 weeks - 4 months may get it regardless of breed.

One of the side effects of preds is muscle wasting in different parts of the body including the head. Muscles around the head start to decrease resulting in a pointy look. My question is, after the preds, can Milo start regaining her muscles back? We do not plan to show or breed her but just wondering what we can expect.

I guess if someone asks, we can tell them she is a Hungarian Pointy? (J/K. Sorry, can't resist.)

But seriously now, she is doing great (knock on wood) and is back to being a complete love (and nutter). All swelling is gone and her lymph nodes have shrunk back and hair is starting to grow under her chin again. It's been a long, slow few weeks.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

EastBayer,

Sorry to hear you had to go through this and glad to hear Milo's doing better! 

Our guy, Flynn, has auto-immune issues too and has been on Pred a few times over the years. Last year he was on a fairly heavy dose for a while for something serious and suffered serious "Pred Head" too. 

I'm happy to report that after he had been off the Pred for a few months he bounced right back and physically he looks great. His head has filled back out and his muscle tone is back everywhere. He also lost the "Pred Chub" he had gained. 

It may take a little while but I'm sure your girl will be back to her old self soon!


----------



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you, flynnandlunasmom. Yes, she has definitely chubbed out, too. I have been trying to increase her exercise each day and yet give her a good amount of rest. She is already bouncing off the walls, jumping, etc. At the same time, I try to limit the craziness so she doesn't injure herself with all the jumping! Thank you for your input and glad that she can regain all the muscle back.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Eastbayer, that is wonderful news. So pleased Milo is on he mend.

Thank you for updating us and giving us more information on the disease. I for one had never heard of it in puppies. 

Hope you have a fun weekend


----------

